# new saddle



## love2climb (Jan 25, 2015)

I am looking into the tree Austria 3.2 or the onyx by new tribe. Does anyone have experience with these saddles? I've been climbing about 2yrs and do residential pruning and removals. Climbing most of the day. Comfort and durability are key. Thanks.


----------



## love2climb (Jan 25, 2015)

Also interested in the edge...


----------



## danh8866 (Jan 25, 2015)

Austria!


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jan 25, 2015)

The comfy looking leg padding on the New Tribe saddles tend to crunch the cajones as you moving and shifting positions. Ive never climbed in an Austria but I have never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jan 26, 2015)

I climb in a New Tribe Onyx. I can be in it all day and it still is comfortable. Lots of places to hang gear. Plus it looks great. When I'm climbing with a flipline I use the rigging plates and it's so comfortable I don't know how guys can just use the waist belt Ds. I pretty much never use those. Onyx has no leg padding stock, but you can get some that attach with velcro. I haven't needed them. Waist padding is firm for my bony hips, but not a huge issue since most of the weight is borne by the legs. I got mine when Treestuff was having a sale on New Tribe. Pricey saddle but worth it in my opinion. Plus it's made in Oregon so you can get it repaired easily.


----------



## simpleiowaguy (Jan 30, 2015)

The austria 3.2 and the onyx are very similar in design. I have sat in both, they both feel very good. That being said I would take the onyx over the 3.2 because of the rigging plates instead of rings and ease of replacing a bridge, putting a pulley on bridge or having extra place to clip in lanyard. You could also run a short and long bridge with the plates. All that being said I am sporting a Buckingham Empire (tree stuff version of edge) with h style shoulder harness and wear it the whole day every day. It is not quite as light as the other to but holds gear amazingly and offers a lot of support.


----------



## treebilly (Jan 30, 2015)

That's what I got also. The empire. Slightly different material used for the accessory loops, no chain saw snaps, and different main clasps than the Edge. I love mine. About $40 cheaper than the Edge also if I remember right.


----------



## love2climb (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the look of the empire, my only concern is the Cougar that I'm wearing now tends to pinch my boys. That was the main reason for looking at the Onyx and the tree Austria. I figured the way the leg loops are made they won't rotate so much how is the empire in that regards?


----------



## love2climb (Feb 3, 2015)

Haveyou guys had any experience with the ergovation or tree motion?


----------



## treebilly (Feb 3, 2015)

I haven't had any with either of those. I hear the tree motion is great but takes a lot of time to get dialed in. I find the empire very comfortable but I climb less than 3 days a week on average.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Feb 6, 2015)

I have an onyx. Your testicles are going to experience some serious pain while you figure out how to use it. I use the rigging plates almost exclusively for my flip line. The side d's generally cause the saddle to move around too much unless you are on spikes. A saw will drag one side of your saddle down. That being said it is a good saddle when you get it figured out.


----------



## RajElectric (Feb 7, 2015)

I find the cougar very comfortable, I've been up full days, no issues with the boys, even though they do sag a lot now at my age. May be needs an adjustment on the bridge rings spacing?


----------



## love2climb (Mar 2, 2015)

Re adjusted my couger...that was the issue. I went ahead and bought the tree Austria today as well along with the uSaver. I will definitely let you guys know how the tree Austria works out for methanks for all the input guys


----------



## love2climb (Mar 14, 2015)

Best $400 bucks I ever spent!!! I'm now a huge tree Austria fan.


----------

